# 35mm 1.8 vs 50mm 1.4 Nikon DX



## pokopelo (Jan 12, 2010)

hello all, I need some advise, I own a nikon D60, I like urban photography, and also like to do candid portraits of my family and friends, spiecially my 4 yr old... I love natural light but have been struggling in this clowdy winter, and also when we are inside I don't like to use flash, I've decided to get me a prime with wider aperture mainly for shooting in lower light conditions. I have the money $200 to buy the 35mm DX but I am hessitant to get it, as i've seen too many notes, posts, reviews, etc regarding the 50mm but I can not spend the 400+ for the DX one at this moment. What do you guys think? should I wait until I get my tax money (here in mexico is around june) to get the 50mm or would I be fine with the 35mm?

thanks for your replies.


----------



## DScience (Jan 12, 2010)

50 1.4


----------



## Dao (Jan 12, 2010)

If you have the kit lens that shipped with the camera, you can try to set the focal length to 35mm and see if the field of view is good enough, or say, wide enough for you.  Then try it on 50mm and see if it is wide enough for you (Field of View).


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 12, 2010)

DScience said:


> 50 1.4


 
true dat.
(my agreeing here is based on what ive heard about the lens, and it's ap.
DScience owns both, so im sure his answer comes from experience with both lenses.)


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 on the 50mm 1.4
Just got one yesterday and I love it. Nice and fast with great bokeh.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2010)

Having a speedlight and then learning how to bounce the light and use it off the camera (OCF, off camera flash) is *10x more valuable* than a fast, medium focal length lens for the type of photography you do.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 12, 2010)

pokopelo said:


> <SNIP>... and also like to do candid portraits of my family and friends, spiecially my 4 yr old...


You only get "this time" in the childs life to preserve those memories.  "This time" changes daily, therefore, I totally agree with Keith.



KmH said:


> Having a speedlight and then learning how to bounce the light and use it off the camera (OCF, off camera flash) is *10x more valuable* than a fast, medium focal lens for the type of photography you do.


 List price for a Nikon SB-600 is $218USD at B&H.

With regard to the 35mm vs 50mm, I'd go with the 35mm as more versatile, especially indoors trying to shoot family.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## wescobts (Jan 12, 2010)

I think both lens' are fine, and both would serve you well. I have the 35mm 2.0 and the 50mm 1.8, so not exactly the same but close. When doing street photography, I find the 35 on the body much more than the 50. Personal choice I suppose. Also I am trying to beat this un-easy feeling of getting "too" close, as Frank Cappa said, "if your pictures aren't good enough, you weren't close enough." So get the 35 and save for the 50 later.


----------



## LagunaLab (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, (sorry if I missed it) what lens do you have currently? If you have a kit lens with f 3.5 to 4.5 then getting an f 1.8 lens will still give you a BIG improvement in terms of light. If your budget allows the f 1.4 lens, then go for it!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 12, 2010)

> With regard to the 35mm vs 50mm, I'd go with the 35mm as more versatile, especially indoors trying to shoot family.


 
Agreed.  The 35mm length is going to be a bit more versatile especially considering the D60 has a crop sensor.  I have both lenses and both take great images.  AF is a little quicker on the 50/1.4, other than that they are similar other than the focal length.  Both are quite sharp stopped down a bit, and not too bad wide open but of course you have a razor-thin DOF, so you need to be aware of that too. 

Depends on your budget but I'd tell you to get the 35/1.8 and use the money you save to purchase a speedlight and/or an umbrella and stand.


----------



## pokopelo (Jan 14, 2010)

Although I would prefer the 50mmm i can not afford the extra $250 right now I'm bidding in ebay for the 35mm hopefully it comes cheaper than the $200 in Adorama well see. I appreciate all the replies received Ill also save for a SB-600 before I get me the 50mm it's all part of my growing wish list


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 14, 2010)

35 1.8


----------

